# Pictures



## betterthanabox (Jan 31, 2011)

How do I post a picture in a thread. I am doing the GCCC and am not sure.


----------



## spork (Jan 31, 2011)

As a DC-member judge, you get an automatic 10 extra points from me, btb!

Call it a sympathy bonus, or a go-for-it extra effort star.  Best of luck.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 31, 2011)

Spork, thanks for the extra points! I think I may have figured it out.


----------

